# How hard is the wiring on a 2.0t?



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

I would like to do something like this..








I have a eurojet TB pipe with the w/m hole there all ready.. but the only thing stopping me is the wiring. Is it that hard?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no harder than a stereo...


----------

